# Sat/Sun BV - need crew



## LNG Guy (Jul 21, 2008)

Trying to get a crew for a Sat/Sun BV trip. Leave from Freeport. 35 Scarab withLNG twin yamahas. Cost will be around $300 per person. PM me.


----------

